
Why Do People Stay When a Hurricane Comes? - petethomas
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/14/opinion/hurricane-maria-staying-home.html
======
suff
Probably because the estimated danger zone is too big and 95% is safe. Add the
risk of looting if you leave. Bam. Saved you 10 minutes of your life. You are
welcome.

------
ryanmercer
Without even looking at the article I'm going to say "because they can't
afford to leave".

------
caseyscottmckay
Because they are poor/lack resources.

Why is this even a shock to people?

